# still trying to figure out the breed..any guesses?



## drex27 (Jul 11, 2009)

just came back from the vets,had to get ramsey an updated rabies shot,asked him what he thought what kind of breed he was, he thought maybe there was some corgi in him,any other guesses what he could be?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I really stink at this, but I was reminded of maybe a corgi, golden retriever, duck toller kind of mix when I saw the picture.

I'm horrible at guesses though.


----------



## JackieBoy (Jan 12, 2010)

Mine is probably way off but I think I see some Shiba Inu and some Golden Retriever


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

How old is he? If he's full grown, I'd say he's probably corgi (or doxie) mixed with maybe Tibetan Spaniel..

Tibetan Spaniel looks like:


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Originally I also thought tibetan spaniel mix but those are SOOO rare in the states, let alone finding mixes of them. My impression is long haired doxi and beagle (because of the freckled toes). If there were a breed with an upright ear in there you'd see different ear carrage. Drop ear and erect ear rarely ever make a nice flat laying ear like your pup has. Generally you get the "flying nun syndrome" in those crosses.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Originally I also thought tibetan spaniel mix but those are SOOO rare in the states, let alone finding mixes of them. My impression is long haired doxi and beagle (because of the freckled toes). If there were a breed with an upright ear in there you'd see different ear carrage. Drop ear and erect ear rarely ever make a nice flat laying ear like your pup has. Generally you get the "flying nun syndrome" in those crosses.


It is funny because the people at the DP say the same thing about the Tibbies..but there's about 6 or 7 of them that come..LOL.. And they're talking about how rare it is to come across one, yet I am counting them! Our DP is pretty diverse though, it is the only place where I've come across (3) other Papillons, about 4 or 5 Shiba Inus, a couple basenjis, lots of chows..quite a few cresties..and some presa canarios and cane carso's.. so it could just be that we live in an extremely dog friendly area..lol!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I would venture a guess that you might have a tibetan breeder near your area then if they're turning up that frequently.


----------



## drex27 (Jul 11, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> How old is he? If he's full grown, I'd say he's probably corgi (or doxie) mixed with maybe Tibetan Spaniel..
> 
> Tibetan Spaniel looks like:


ramsey is 8 months old


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

do you have any full body pictures of him standing?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Ramsey looks a lot like a dog that I dogsit sometimes. She's thought to be golden x corgi, but no one's sure because she came from a shelter. I see a distinct resemblance, particularly in the eyes.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

corgi & cocker spaniel?


----------



## nadinecvt (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm also thinking corgi & cocker it's the feathered hair on the feet saying cocker to me the front legs say corgi. n


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Honestly I would like to see how a corgi and golden would get together. Simply by size alone it would be imposible with out manual assistance.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Honestly I would like to see how a corgi and golden would get together. Simply by size alone it would be imposible with out manual assistance.


You'd be surprised! Recently in our BC rescue there's a BC/Chihuahuapom mix. Mom was a border collie, dad was a 6 lb Chihuahua pom. How that happens? I have no clue!


----------



## mollyshuman (Aug 26, 2009)

I see golden and spaniel of some sort. So beautiful!!


----------



## cbc_hcw (Dec 29, 2011)

I know I am alittle late in this thread but I have a female dog that looks just like yours. She is about 20lbs and about the height of a cocker spaniel. Her mother is a cocker but I have no idea what the dad is besides a traveling man. I have been dying to know what she is mixed with.


----------



## drex27 (Jul 11, 2009)

cbc_hcw said:


> I know I am alittle late in this thread but I have a female dog that looks just like yours. She is about 20lbs and about the height of a cocker spaniel. Her mother is a cocker but I have no idea what the dad is besides a traveling man. I have been dying to know what she is mixed with.


\
yeah same with our dog,we know he is part cocker spaniel, not sure what he's mixed with. a lot of people think beagle,not really sure


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Cocker Spaniel/Retriever mix. Your dog is cute though.


----------



## drex27 (Jul 11, 2009)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I see Cocker Spaniel/Retriever mix. Your dog is cute though.


Thank you, he is a very lovable dog
Yours is very cute as well


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I personally see Beagle/Cocker/Dachshund. Adorable pup! Do you have any grown up pics now?


----------



## MariJoy (Nov 10, 2011)

"Flying Nun Syndrome, indeed!! GRRRR..."


----------



## Gigit (Dec 30, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I see Cocker Spaniel/Retriever mix. Your dog is cute though.


I was thinking this as well.


----------



## zurretsky (Dec 31, 2011)

He may be a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. If I'm right, you are a very lucky person because this breed is absolutely wonderful. Look at my profile and see the album Maggie. She is our Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.


----------



## cruisers212 (Oct 23, 2012)

cbc_hcw said:


> I know I am alittle late in this thread but I have a female dog that looks just like yours. She is about 20lbs and about the height of a cocker spaniel. Her mother is a cocker but I have no idea what the dad is besides a traveling man. I have been dying to know what she is mixed with.


She is corgi/cocker spaniel mix , my dog looks just like your dog, I could not believe it.


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

nadinecvt said:


> I'm also thinking corgi & cocker it's the feathered hair on the feet saying cocker to me the front legs say corgi. n


I agree. Definitely not a Toller. There is definitely a short legged breed in there somewhere as well. Kind of looks like my dog, but with short legs. Very cute!


----------

